# trials gear ratios



## theg1ant (Oct 21, 2005)

I know this is another "what ratio should i use" post but i cant find one asking about a trails ratio. Would 32:18 be ok or should i go for a bigger rear cog? It will be with 26 inch wheels.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

much much smaller front ring! like a 22! sucks if you use the same bike as your daily commuter or street bike though


----------



## 56Bulldogs (May 1, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken I think a 22:18 is a pretty common ratio and a good starting point.


----------



## theg1ant (Oct 21, 2005)

is it possible to put a smaller front ring on a truvativ hussfelt crank. i have a 32 tooth one on there now. a 22:18 will be a 1.222:1 ratio. will a 1.5:1 be ok. The ratio i have now is perfect for street and dj but if i where to do more low speed trials like street ( i guess thats what i mean by trials) would this be ok? That would be a 32:22 ratio.


----------



## rocpyro (Feb 7, 2005)

yea, dude, definately go with the granny gear up front, and 18 rear. itll be great urban gearing, and depending on your leg strength, might work ok for natural riding too.


----------



## Fisherfan (Jun 9, 2005)

*Trials Gears*

So much of trials is geartrain dependant that a difference between 1.5:1 and 1.2: 1 will be large. Use 22:18 or so.

Good Luck


----------



## minus9 (Oct 7, 2005)

As long as you are talking stock, 18:15 is another popular combo. Of course, with an 18T in front that would mean a FFW crank (either with a freewheel or a track cog).


----------

